# [D&D] 'Out of the Frying Pan' - an on-going D&D campaign in NYC needs players



## el-remmen (Feb 23, 2004)

'Out of the Frying Pan' (An Aquerra Campaign) is looking for Players!

The campaign upon which 'Out of the Frying Pan', one of ENworld's most popular story hours is looking for an additional player (maybe two).

If you are interested in joining a pre-existing group that is fairly focused and playing in a campaign that has been going three years in a homebrew campaign world of low to moderate magic, a mix of 3.0 and 3.5 rules and a bunch of other house rules.  

Aquerra (see www.aquerra.com) is a detail-rich setting, and the emphasis is on plot and character development, but with a good mix of miniatures-based combat.

Characters are 7th and 8th level.  The players are all in their early to mid-thirties.  Adult themes are not unheard of in the game, but always handled tastefully.

We play every other Saturday at noon (until 6:30 pm) in Bensonhurst, Brooklyn.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 24, 2004)

Nemmerle, you're making me want to move to NY city....


----------



## Halma (Feb 24, 2004)

Me too!!!!!


----------



## el-remmen (Feb 24, 2004)

Guys!  You're not helping. 

I keep seeing the email alerts from being subscribed to this thread and getting my hopes up. . . only to see your comments, however flattering they may be. . . . 

I appreciate it though, but my fragile heart cannot take the repeated letdown.


----------



## Halma (Feb 24, 2004)

nemmerle said:
			
		

> Guys!  You're not helping.
> 
> I keep seeing the email alerts from being subscribed to this thread and getting my hopes up. . . only to see your comments, however flattering they may be. . . .
> 
> I appreciate it though, but my fragile heart cannot take the repeated letdown.





Well find a job for me and a place to stay in NYC so that I can play. hehe


----------



## mmu1 (Feb 25, 2004)

Well, I _am_ in NYC, and I suppose I could be persuaded to brave the wilds of Brooklyn every other Saturday... 

Are you still looking?


----------



## el-remmen (Feb 25, 2004)

mmu1 said:
			
		

> Well, I _am_ in NYC, and I suppose I could be persuaded to brave the wilds of Brooklyn every other Saturday...
> 
> Are you still looking?




Yep, still looking.

I'll email and we can talk it over and answer each others questions just to see if our styles mesh.


----------



## mmu1 (Feb 25, 2004)

nemmerle said:
			
		

> Yep, still looking.
> 
> I'll email and we can talk it over and answer each others questions just to see if our styles mesh.




Sure. I'll read over the story hour some more...


----------



## Epiphanis (Feb 29, 2004)

If you still have space open -- I live in Brooklyn, not far away from Bensonhurst (Sunset Park/Bay Ridge) and would be interested in at least checking the game out if you still have space available.


----------



## el-remmen (Feb 29, 2004)

Epiphanis said:
			
		

> If you still have space open -- I live in Brooklyn, not far away from Bensonhurst (Sunset Park/Bay Ridge) and would be interested in at least checking the game out if you still have space available.




I guess I'd better close this thread.

I have gotten lots of responses and right now I am filled up, but as I told some other people, I will be holding on to people's emails - so if one or more of the new people don't work out (as sometimes happens) I will have people to contact about playing.

Thanks for your interest, though, and if I find out about any other games going on in our area I'll try and let you know.


----------

